# Serial poacher who is a PETA member



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, maybe he is not a PETA member, but a vegetarian serial poacher from Oregon. Goofiest article I have seen in a while: http://www.salem-news.com/articles/april212008/osp_wildlife_4-21-08.php


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess I will never under stand some people.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

**** trophy hunters! :evil:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

The extent antis will go to. acceptable losses.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> **** trophy hunters!


+1


----------



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

> Ronald A. Livermore
> 
> Livermore was charged with Possession of a Short Barreled Rifle with a Silencer, 2 counts of Tampering with Evidence, 8 counts of Illegal Taking of Deer Closed Season, 8 counts of Waste of Deer, 4 counts of *Hunting* while Suspended, Attempted Taking of Wildlife During Closed Season, 8 counts of *Hunting* with the Aid of a Light and 8 counts of Aggravated Animal Abuse.


What this jerk did isn't hunting at all, he could'n't be any further away from the word.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WirehairI-12 said:


> > Ronald A. Livermore
> >
> > Livermore was charged with Possession of a Short Barreled Rifle with a Silencer, 2 counts of Tampering with Evidence, 8 counts of Illegal Taking of Deer Closed Season, 8 counts of Waste of Deer, 4 counts of *Hunting* while Suspended, Attempted Taking of Wildlife During Closed Season, 8 counts of *Hunting* with the Aid of a Light and 8 counts of Aggravated Animal Abuse.
> 
> ...


Good point, in fact I think an unregistered silencer is a federal offense.

Wirehair, welcome brother, be sure and make a formal introduction in the intro section.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I always heard strange things about Prineville :? . 

A few guys I worked with in Oregon would kill blacktail any time of year to fill the freezer. I still regret not turning the buttholes in to the fish and game. 

Not a trophy poacher, not a meat poacher - what are we supposed to call this butthole?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> The extent antis will go to. acceptable losses.


Did you read the article?


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

THH, What i meant by that is, The antis will go to any extent and the slaughtering of a few animals is well worth it, to shed a bad light on hunting. Even though you and me know this is not hunting, the stereotype plays out. The article said he was a hunter and the average citizen reads about it and it sheds a negative light on hunting, Thus promoting the antis cause. In reading alot of the anti propaganda latley i very convinced they have become blind with hatred toward hunters,(not all ,but alot). And the this is somthing they might do. Thats all. Yeah i read the article. (the article said he was charged with hunting crimes, but i also thought aside from charges they did not ever call him a hunter just a killer).


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for the clarification, I was about to call you all sorts of bad names. :wink:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Would not be the first time!  Yeah in rereading my reply i could see how one could get the wrong idea.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's huge29's fault for putting misinformation in the title.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It's huge29's fault for putting misinformation in the title.


It generates more comments that way :lol:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Will someone please give me permission to separate this man and his testicles into two separate zip codes? I'll never understand some people.


----------

